# Halloween Legos are out!



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Went to Walmart and Meijer today and they have a few of the Monster Fighter legos out already. They look so freakin' cool, especially the ghost train one. Hopefully they bring more out like the haunted house. Here's some pictures.

[/U][/B]






















[/U][/B]


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

They have been out for a little while now, but, yeah, they are cool. The ghost train is probably my fave, too. I have not seen any of them built, other than online; I'll have to ask my friend, since he goes to the Lego Store quite often, if they have them on display there


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I heard the release date for the Haunted House is September 1st. I know a lot of us are waiting on that one.


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

I didn't hear a release date for these so I didn't know when they came out but I've been checking every so often. Meijer has a much bigger selection than Wal-Mart


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome! I wonder how much trouble I would get if I buy some Legos for the um, kids.


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

I am a lego collector and NEVER heard of this..... and they are halloween themed! wow i am slacking in both worlds.... i got to get these.


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

http://heroica.lego.com/en-us/Comics/Comic%205.aspx?icmp=COUS33HomeWN1HeroicaNewComichttp://monsterfighters.lego.com/en-us/default.aspx?icmp=COUSFR11MonsterFighters

Hope that these help!


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

I think one of the prices for one of the sets at Walmart was 38 dollars, that was for the bigger set. I wish I could remember the price on the Ghost Train.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Draculas castle 100 dollars. Draculas hearse was 35 dollars. The mummy was 12 dollars. Frankenstein laboratory was 50 dollars. The ghost train was 80 dollars. The werewolf was 38 dollars.


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr. Gris said:


> Draculas castle 100 dollars. Draculas hearse was 35 dollars. The mummy was 12 dollars. Frankenstein laboratory was 50 dollars. The ghost train was 80 dollars. The werewolf was 38 dollars.


Mr. gris thank you for that info that helps out alot for me.... I kind of thought that those would be the prices


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

How have I not heard about this until now?! Were these around in the early 90's when I was a kid/ Screw it i'm buying them anyways haha.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lego + Halloween =


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

And, now the haunted house is out.... Yeah!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I so want to buy all of these, and as fun and frustrating they could be for me and wife to do as out Halloween project i feel i would just kick my self if i spent that much on legos lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, i love legos. they are so expensive though. if i see a bunch for reasonable at goodwill or a garage sale, i grab them. that house is fabulous. i like the color too. must try to duplicate


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

These aren't the best quality photos in the world, but it sure was fun to build the castle! Sucker has a torture chamber, potions room, 'underground' storage with 'velvet' curtains for Dracula's coffin...awww yeah. It took me several days to build-there were 7 bags in the box!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I MUST have that haunted house.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the ones that are out (thanks honey!!) the zombie one was a later release than the others and for now is a target exclusive. Has anyone heard if the haunted house will be an exclusive somewhere as well? Usually Toys are us gets one when they have a collection this large. I can't wait to get them all built and displayed along with the Harry potter ones. Who needs lemax anyway? Lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree druidess, although i do love looking at the lemax, but i love legos. i got a big skull and a pirate ship at a garage sale. i'm loving the haunted house and the castle. they don't rock, they lego.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Pollo hallo. I like lemax too. I just had to choose and well Legos are just more fun.


----------

